# 2x2 Ortega method tutorial and how to get faster!



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi! I made this video to Ultimate Cubing Channel and I'd love to know what you think about it! Here is the link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=46bCdLpPywA


----------



## Fawn (Apr 7, 2014)

Some critique:
You spent the first 45 seconds talking about the channel itself, and when you were done, it sounded like you didn't know what to talk about. To be honest, you didn't sound entirely prepared to make this. I'm not saying that everyone should have a script, but there were a lot of "uh, yeah," moments. In the long run, despite sounding like that, you still explained how the Ortega method works. After all, that is the point of the video.

I hope I don't come across as a jerk.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Jim said:


> Some critique:
> You spent the first 45 seconds talking about the channel itself, and when you were done, it sounded like you didn't know what to talk about. To be honest, you didn't sound entirely prepared to make this. I'm not saying that everyone should have a script, but there were a lot of "uh, yeah," moments. In the long run, despite sounding like that, you still explained how the Ortega method works. After all, that is the point of the video.
> 
> I hope I don't come across as a jerk.



Yeah I see but you know, I'm 12 years old from Finland so it's sometimes hard to find the right words


----------



## Fawn (Apr 7, 2014)

That's understandable. To be fair, I'm terrible with words, unless written.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Jim said:


> That's understandable. To be fair, I'm terrible with words, unless written.



Ok thanks


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 7, 2014)

Jim said:


> That's understandable. To be fair, I'm terrible with words, unless written.


I think you are quite good with words  Your written words are quite professional sounding  !


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I think you are quite good with words  Your written words are quite professional sounding  !



Which one of us?


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Which one of us?



I think he's talking about Jim. 

Great tutorial, informative, and well paced. My only comment will be basically what Jim said too.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Yeah I see but you know, I'm 12 years old from Finland so it's sometimes hard to find the right words



I think a lot of the best younger youtubers use a scripts because it keeps them on track. The older ones tend to be better with working without a script, because public speaking is a skill you acquire as you get older, and you are forced to do it in high school and college. I don't mean that as an insult, but just a fact of life. Maybe consider scripting next time. Film your audio and video separately, and edit them together. This will give your videos a much more professional feel.


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 7, 2014)

That cube looks familiar.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Which one of us?


The person I quoted


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> That cube looks familiar.



I agree


----------

